# how to control N-P-K?



## D-Bot-ness (Jun 2, 2011)

hi all...im a newbie at this and i had a few questions that i couldnt find in the growing resources.....so all help would be great.....can ne one tell me how to control N-P-K?

can u control them by themselfs...or all together?

if a plant needs more or less N...how do u give it more or less ?]

i kw this mite be a stupid question...but im stuck:doh: 


thanks a bunch MP world:hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 3, 2011)

What are you feeding your plants now?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 3, 2011)

That is a really broad question. It greatly depends on the type of grow, medium, plant strain, and nutrient regamine yu are using. I run full hydro, full chem, in coco coir medium with a constant water feed. I use fertilizers from Technaflora and do quite well with them. Running hydro, the nutrients are specifically controlled by what and how much yu put in the water resevoir. I mix up my nutes according to a "recipe" that comes with the Technaflora ferts that I buy. In fact just about all of the ferts that yu can buy for this type of growing (other than at the hardware and home improvement stores) have nutrient feeding charts that tell yu how much and how often. Yu will find however, that the regamine set up by the manufacturers is usually too hot for MJ. Tell me about yer grow, size, style, method, plant numbers, all that yu have AND what yu want to get out of it, and we would be happy to help yu.


----------



## D-Bot-ness (Jun 3, 2011)

THG....i am feeding them liquid earth....Hush....im doing a DWC Purp, n a 5 gallon bucket wit rockwool and hydroton...(jus one plant)...im using liquid earth nutes(grow,vigor,bloom)...my plan is to clone it in the next couple weeks....from what i have read in the fourm....my plant needs more N....so i was wondering how do i give it more?.....d i jus add some superthrive or cal meg to the nute solution or somethan?....thanks for all the help


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 3, 2011)

What are the NPK numbers--I couldn't find it?  Are you in veg and using the Grow formula?  Are you using the Vigor with it?


----------



## D-Bot-ness (Jun 3, 2011)

sorry THG...i forgot to put the NPK nums....sorry...my grow bottle says 1.4-1.0-3.3...the vigor says 6.60-0.00-2.80....bloom is 0.90-5.70-6.40....yes im in the 4th week of veg....i mix in the vigor to my rez then the grow....after they are both mixed n....i adjust the ph to around 5.1-5.8...im waiting on my ppm meter to come so i can start adjusting that too..thank all of u for ur help


----------



## alshuray1 (Jun 3, 2011)

not familiar with the nutes you are using. but its obvious that you are using a three part formula. so that being said i would continue using what you have
but you might want to add vitamin b to your plants diet. very beneficial for your root system. also you would want to keep your ph between 5.5 -5.8. and you definitely need the ppm meter. you said you are in the fourth week of vegg so your ppm will be between 1200-1300. get at least that dialed in and your plants are golden.


----------



## Locked (Jun 3, 2011)

You really do need a ppm/TDS meter for hydro....that and a ph meter. Otherwise you are flying by the seat of your pants never really knowing what your grow conditions are. A very worthwhile investment...

Checkout this place...they hve good prices and really good service.

Eseasongear.com


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah it sounds like yu should be using the grow and vigor right now and yu may want to look into some micro nutes that offer cal/mag, vit b1, moly, iron copper, all of the little nutes that a plant needs in small amounts. I wouldn't recommend trying to add extra nitrogen as MJ is very sensitive to fertilizers and nutes. It's very easy to overfeed your plant. There should be a feeding schedule on the containers of the nutrients that yu are using. If it isn't there then yu need to look up the manufacturer online and see if yu can get a feeding schedule for those nutes. Almost always, the manufacturer feeding schedule is way on the hot side. I use Technaflora "recipe for success" and I have a sheet that tells me how much of each chemical to add to 1 liter of water for each week of veg, transplant, and flower. it also tells me what ppm to look for when I add by that schedule. When I first start with it, I cut the dosage to 1/4th of the recommended for the first week then I bump up each week and watch my plants for any "nute burn". almost every strain and many of the different methods will require a different amount of nute concentration, so what works for "purple urckle" may not work for "haze", and what works for "haze" may not work for "kush". Yu have to learn what yer plant in yer grow method likes best.
I like yer idea of raising one plant to be a clone mother. If yu have the room to maintain a mother plant, it can be quite helpful. I have been working from one strain for about a year now and have been pulling several grows from the one mother. I just have to cut her back a bit and lower her nutes and light cycle to slow her upward growth. Be careful not to try to overfeed yer plants tho, get a feeding schedule for yer particular nutrient supply and settle in on a regimen for them then let yer plants tell yu what they want extra.


----------



## D-Bot-ness (Jun 4, 2011)

thanks ham, alsh and hush.....ham thanks for the site.. i will check it out... alsh i try and keep my ph around there...i have the drop tester so its a best guest...lol...i will try and get my ppm around those numbers, whn my tester comes in....im in the forth week....is it ok to use some cal/meg and superthrive or is that over doing it?.....does ne one kw the best strain of purp, whn it comes to yield and color? thanks everyone for all ur help


----------



## alshuray1 (Jun 4, 2011)

well bot when comes to flavour and aroma b52 (advanced nutrients )is the thing to use. use all the way through to week six. during the weeks of flower use carbo load (advanced nutrients). im strictly a kush grower. so i had to have kushie kush in my arsenal.it helps bring out the kush phenos.


----------



## D-Bot-ness (Jun 5, 2011)

alsh....is b52 the nutes or a strain?...iyo whts a good kush strain to grow for a newbie?


----------



## alshuray1 (Jun 6, 2011)

b52 is a formula booster.vitamin b great for root growth.helps with aroma and taste. as for strain a thats for newbies try a master kush of if you want a kicker try darkstar.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 6, 2011)

I don't have enough experience with the different strains to say one way or another, but I am growing a Blueberry variant that is pretty dank and very forgiving of abuse and stupid mistakes. I have litteraly overnuted it, underwatered it bad, left it in the dark and out of sequence a couple of times, hacked the crap out of it, broke over nearly all of the stems that were reaching up to the lights, just had a bout with aphids or thrips, and it is still developing mad bud growth (with no hermies so far). I have burned up some of the leaf shed and it smoked really good, and gave a good high, and that was just trash leaves. I cant wait to hit those buds!


----------



## D-Bot-ness (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks alsh...is darkstar pretty good?...i will look n2 gettin some b52...wow hush...sounds like u have had ur way with that blueberry...lol....where can i grab some at...i got my purp from dr. chronic....took a while, but it got here ok....im n the usa...can you tell me which bllueberry u have and where you picked it up from?...i would like to order the same....if ya dnt mind...once again...i would like to thank everyone for their help....you guys rock....happy growin


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah no problem, It's called Blueberry Punch. It is a cross with original Blueberry and Romulan. I ordered mine from Greenlife Seeds, but the breeder is actually Next Generation seeds. I was real pleased with them. I bought 10 seeds, got 12, 8 germinated, 5 were female. It took a few weeks to get them from UK but they came in a pretty discreet envelope. The last time I checked, they still had some for sale, like $60 or $80 for a pack of 12. Git ya sum.
BTW, If yu want to see them growing have a look at my grow under this Hydroponics thread, then look at "Hey Hemp Goddess here my grow". I have pics there of my setup and I have 2 different strains. The ones on the long table are the BBPunch. The last pic in the thread I said is 5 weeks in flower but I figured it wrong. In that pic they are only 3 weeks in flower.


----------



## D-Bot-ness (Jun 8, 2011)

thanks hush...i like the sound of blueberry punch....lol...im gona check out Greenlife and the pics....thanks again for all ur help


----------



## Metrop (Jun 10, 2011)

D-Bot-ness said:
			
		

> hi all...im a newbie at this and i had a few questions that i couldnt find in the growing resources.....so all help would be great.....can ne one tell me how to control N-P-K?
> 
> can u control them by themselfs...or all together?
> 
> ...


 
Hi,,  be carefull with trying to "controle" your nuds give..
there are many books on the market who only give you more problems if you try to follow them..

If you give a fertilizer from a well known brand...  it should go right, but..
of there are signs on the plants..  dont try to change the ferts...  but try to find out why it is going wrong..

9 of the 10 time it is the pH in the root zone that is wrong than..

Adding extra products because a book is saying that you need to do that makes the problem bigger..


----------



## Genuine (Jun 10, 2011)

how do you measure the NPK values? is there a meter that will tell the amount of each? not like those little sticker kinds though.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 10, 2011)

Genuine said:
			
		

> how do you measure the NPK values? is there a meter that will tell the amount of each? not like those little sticker kinds though.


Yu can't really measure the NPK values individually without special chemical testing equipment. But what yu can measure is the total disolved solids in your water (if yu are feeding using solution fert). For that yu can buy a simple TDS meter that gives the measurement in PPM (parts per million) the assumed standard (in hydro, not sure about soil) for the "average" measurement is around 300-400ppm for young plants, 500-700 for maturing b4 flower, and 800-1000ppm for early flower, and up to about 1400ppm for late flower. This is by no means set in stone numbers as it varies from brand to brand of commercial nutes, and it varies from one plant strain to another.:doh:  As far as the individual nutrients, yu typically run NPK at 10-4-7 or some close variation of that and it depends on the manufacturer as to how its set up. If yu look at miracle grow ferts, it is real high like 20-15-20. That's too high for MJ. The problem that some people have is that they go to the store that sells grass seed and fertilizer (not MJ seed :doh: ) and look at throwing handfulls of 10-10-10 on their plants or MG and cook'em in the soil.  The best way to fert if yer not going to go completely natural (and really know what yer doing) is to get hydroponic nutes from the specialty stores or online  as these are more designed for the more sensitive plants like MJ.


----------



## CronicMan619 (Jun 26, 2011)

how many times are you suppose to use the magical on your plants?? 
and also i have some spots on my leaves there kinda whitish, i will post a pic later on, please let me know

hXXp://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr284/Metro_101/mms_picture7.jpg[/url]

hXXp://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr284/Metro_101/mms_picture6.jpg[/url]


----------



## Hick (Jun 26, 2011)

you've got bugs, that's what the spots/holes are caused by.

  Lotsa' folks won't click on offsite images/links....


> 7. Please post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as 3 pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them. Also we discovered that quite a number pictures hosted on other sites gets deleted after some time making the threads worthless on our forums.


----------



## CronicMan619 (Jun 26, 2011)

so no big deal right? my plant is perfectly fine??


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't understand how it can be too high when one can dilute as needed  improper balance, yes; but too high?


----------

